# Blue Dempsey tank mates??



## chiefs03 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has experience housing Blue Dempseys with smaller cichlids. Possibly even some of the dwarfs getting only 3 to 4 inches. The Blue I had before was VERY timid and I want him to be the center piece of the tank. I have a 75g with two Emperor 400 Power Filters. I just moved so the only thing in the tank is two goldfish my daughter wanted. I will move them out when I get my fish. Any ideas are welcome. Thanks


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I think you could possibly try it but this depends on a whole lot of variables. If at any point the dempsey is big enough to fit the smaller cichlids in it's mouth, it most likely will eat them. Blue dempseys seem to grow slower, so you might have some luck there. And then it really depends on the personality of the dempsey. Male or female makes a big difference, and then there still is the possibility the dempsey might want the whole tnak for itself. I would say, proceed with caution.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I've never kept electric blue JD's before...but my first inclination for a peaceful CA cichlid tankmate would be Rainbow cichlids. The JD should be fine with them.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have mine in with a regular JD and a Green Terror and have not seen any problems yet


----------



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just purchased five very young EBJDs the other day and currently have them in my 90 gallon with 2 angels, 5 discus, 4 balas, 11 head & tail lights, 5 glass cats, 6 corys and 10+ khulis. Everything is going great so far! I know in the future of this setup I am going to experience compatibility issues however I plan to establish another tank soon. I get blasted for my setup all the time and that's fine however of seen some much stranger than mine that have worked out just fine long term, (i.e. discus w/ sting rays). Best of luck to you!


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

I have 6" gorgeous EBD that I introduced to a 46 gal bow when it was around 1.5", and it was raised with fully grown congo tetras. They seem to get along fine. Giant danios would probably also work as dithers.


----------



## elliott78 (Oct 8, 2010)

mleibowi, I just got a 40 gallon setup. I currently have 5 juvenile EBJDs in a 90 gallon and am transferring them over to the 40 after cycle completion. Any tips other than recommended tank mates?


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a large piece of drift wood (bought from LFS) which is hollowed out so the EBJ retreats there when spooked. Interestingly, my juvie EBJ was not skiddish at all, but as he grew, he became more easily spooked. I think having dithers has helped him with that. Also, EBJ are very susceptible to parasites and infection when juvies. I fed my juvie EBJ frozen blood worms and brine shrimp, but it was risky. My EBJ didn't get any parasites. Perhaps NLS pellets would have been a safer bet. At this point, my fish is big enough where I don't worry about parasites and feed him just about anything, including small bugs that find there way inside my place... lol. I have a planted tank with an Eco-complete substrate. I supplement with liq CO2 and iron. Perhaps, having a more natural habitat has helped??? When I bought the fish, I spent quite a lot of time observing the EBJs behavoir and coloration. I tried to select the healthiest, prettiest looking fish. Overall, I'm extremely happy with my EBJ and I'm planning on finding him a mate. I had a gorgeous green severum a while back, but the EBJ is by far the prettiest fish I ever kept. If you have any other questions, don't hesisate to ask.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *mleibowi*,

Could you post a pic please?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rickscics (May 3, 2006)

I like keeping mine in a species tank like this video shows. They will get along with most any docile fish. I keep some with my Madagascar Paratilapia pollini small spot east coast. I have others in various community tanks and have no problem with them .I have some with various Africans, Central American and south American varieties.


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

Pics of my EBJD. Apologies for the algae on the glass.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

mleibowi
how old is ur ebjd?


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

hes probably 6 months old


----------

